# criollazo



## cantun

Alguém sabe como traduzir para o português a palavra criollazo na frase abaixo?
El ha nacido criollazo.
Obrigada


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi.
 
“_Criollo_” é *crioulo*, então é uma coisa como: "*Ele tem nascido crioulão*". Ou: *"Ele nasceu crioulão"*.
 
Abraços.


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi.
> 
> “_Criollo_” é *crioulo*, então é uma coisa como: "*Ele tem nascido crioulão*". Ou: *"Ele nasceu crioulão"*.
> 
> Abraços.


 
Olá, Giorgio

Só uma dica, cuidado com a palavra "crioulo", aqui pode ofender.


----------



## cantun

Oi Giorgio, busco um sentido mais sociológico do termo criollazo. Talvez deva mantê-lo em espanhol no texto. Obrigada!


----------



## amistad2008

cantun said:


> Oi Giorgio, busco um sentido mais sociológico do termo criollazo. Talvez deva mantê-lo em espanhol no texto. Obrigada!


 
Será que "criollazo" se entenderia por aquí o sonaría igual ofensivo? 
Si en este contexto "criollazo" significa "mestizo", tal vez podrías usar "mestiço", ¿qué te parece?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> Olá, Giorgio
> 
> Só uma dica, cuidado com a palavra "crioulo", aqui pode ofender.


 
Pois nós chamamos de “_criollo_” quase só ás coisas (e.g. _comida criolla_). Acho que chamar assim ás pessoas pode ter também uma conotação meio negativa, ainda não tão ofensiva como você aponta.
 
Obrigado.


----------



## cantun

Dentro do contexto, crioulo não seria ofensivo pois refere-se à "lenguaje criolla" no texto. Me parece que a palavra é usada no sentido de "nasceu astuto".
Gracias


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Pois nós chamamos de “_criollo_” quase só ás coisas (e.g. _comida criolla_). Acho que chamar assim ás pessoas pode ter também uma conotação meio negativa, ainda não tão ofensiva como você aponta.
> 
> Obrigado.


 
É, em espanhol não é tão ofensiva, mas em português na minha opinião é, e até gostaria de saber o que os outros acham, pode ser que esteja enganada.



cantun said:


> Dentro do contexto, crioulo não seria ofensivo pois refere-se à "lenguaje criolla" no texto. Me parece que a palavra é usada no sentido de "nasceu astuto".
> Gracias


 
Bom, se o sentido é outro aí é que não pode ser traduzida por "crioulo" mesmo. 

O quê acha, Giorgio?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> Bom, se o sentido é outro aí é que não pode ser traduzida por "crioulo" mesmo.
> 
> O quê acha, Giorgio?


 
Bem amigos. Fiz uma pesquisa na web e achei que “criollazo” é mais usado no sul, principalmente no Peru, acho eu. Vejam este artigo em Inglês: Criolla.
 
Então, Cantun tem razão: o significado neste contexto é *astuto* mesmo. Há um foreiro peruano por aí que tal vez possa confirmar a tese.
 
Abraços.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao fórum, Cantun! 
Se você nos dissesse em que contexto está a frase, ajudaria bastante! Digamos que é um romance, não tem problema algum o crioulão. Minha mãe tem apelido de Criola por ser morena numa família de brancos. Vai depender muito do contexto em que você está traduzindo: pode ou não ser ofensivo.


----------



## Tomby

Em Espanha "_criollo_" não é depreciativo; também não "_criollazo_" (entendo que significa um aumentativo). "_Mestizo_", "_Mulato_" ou "_Indio_" não são depreciativos. 
Como disse noutras ocasiões, cá os nativos buscam eufemismos para chamar as pessoas de certas raças, por exemplo, se diz "_subsahariano_", "_moreno_" ou "_persona de color_" por "_negro_"; se diz "_gitanillo_" (diminutivo) por "_gitano_"; se diz "_magrebí_" por "_moro_"; se diz "_asiático_" por "_chino_" e assim por diante. 
O principal é tratar com respeito à pessoas. 
Por outra parte, infelizmente, si é depreciativo chamar a um americano do Sul (da Hispanoamérica) "_sudaca_" [às vezes "_indio_"] e a um americano do Norte (dos EUA) "_yankee_".
Chamar "guiri" aos europeus ocidentais, principalmente os ingleses, não é nem uma coisa nem outra.
Bom fim-de-semana!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Para mi o *criollo* não tem que ver com o color da pele. Vejam a terceira acepção do DRAE

*3. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Nacida en un país hispanoamericano, para resaltar que posee las cualidades estimadas como características de aquel país. U. t. c. s.

Na minha opinião não comporta significado racial, mais bem indica carácter


Se o _*criollazo*_ for brasileiro traduziria 

_Ele nasceu brasileirissimo._

Mas o DRAE também tem muitas outras acepções, pelo que deveria conhecer mais contexto

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## coquis14

cantun said:


> Alguém sabe como traduzir para o português a palavra criollazo na frase abaixo?
> El ha nacido criollazo.
> Obrigada


 Por curiosidad , ¿De quién habla la frase? (Me refiero a la nacionalidad especialmente).

Saludos


----------

